

Opera 11 Beta Released: Tab Stacking, AppTabs, WebSockets and More - Indyan
http://my.opera.com/chooseopera/blog/opera-goes-to-eleven

======
Indyan
If you are interested in Opera's websockets implementation:
<http://dev.opera.com/articles/view/introducing-web-sockets/>

